# Al conectar dispositivo me echa abajo la tension de la fuente



## torres007 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hola a todos,

Tengo que alimentar la fuente de alimentacion de un automata programable con 24 VDC, para lo cual he comprado una fuente de alimentacion de 24VDC@6,3A.

Mi problema es que al conectar la fuente al automata, me baja la tension de salida de la fuente a unos 12 VDC (oscila entre 9 y 12). He probado a conectar otros dispositivos de 24 VDC (una pantalla tactil que consume hasta 70W) y no hay ningun problema, pero al conectar el cacharro se me viene todo abajo.

He medido la corriente a la entrada del automata y me da unos 3mA. He revisado que la polaridad es correcta.

Lo único que se me ocurre es que el cacharro consuma más de 6,3A pero me extraña que el cacharro este tenga este consumo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2009)

1) Habría que ver que tipo de fuente es.
2) Habría que ver si tu autómata no da picos de consumo que saturen la fuente y produzca su caída de tensión.
3) Habría que ver si tu autómata no esta generando algún tipo de interferencia sobre la fuente y produzca ese comportamiento.
Como ves, las posibilidades son varias, para comenzar intenta medir el consumo de tu autómata.


----------



## torres007 (Mar 10, 2009)

La corriente que consume el automata con la fuente conectada no llega a 30mA y la salida de la fuente de alimentacion me la baja a entre 9 y 12VDC. 

He encontrado las especificaciones del chasis del automata y dice que como maximo puede llegar a consumir 70w, por lo que la opcion de que consumiera más corriente de la que la fuente es capaz de dar se puede descartar.

Por otra parte, ahora mismo lo unico que tengo conectado al chasis es un modulo CPU. Es decir, el chasis lleva incorporado su propia fuente de alimentación, a la cual hay que darle como entrada 24VDC y ya convertira esa tensión a la que necesiten los modulos que se conecten en este chasis. Tengo la fuente conectada al chasis correctamente, respetando la polaridad de los terminales tanto en el extremo de la fuente como en el del chasis del automata.

La fuente es una fuente de alimentacion conmutada de 230VAC a 24VDC de 6,3A, esta dentro de una especie de maya metalica. Y la tengo separada del automata unos 2 metros, por lo que tambien podemos descartar posibles interferencias. El fusible del automata es de 5A a 230V y tambien está ok

No se, lo que pienso a priori es que consuma mas de 140W pero es imposible... me quedo sin opciones. Lo unico que la fuente del chasis no funcione correctamente.

Un saludo y gracias por el interes.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 10, 2009)

Probablemente la fuente que compraste tenga una proteccion ante exceso de corriente por repliegue (fold back).
Con ese sistema tenes el problema que si la carga tiene un pico corto de consumo durante el arranque (generalmente es la carga de los electroliticos de la fuente) se te activa y queda entregando baja corriente --> no puede terminar de arrancar el equipo.


----------



## torres007 (Mar 10, 2009)

Gracias por el interés Eduardo,

y que puedo hacer ante esto? Es la primera vez que se me presenta este problema...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 10, 2009)

Podrias poner en la alimentacion una resistencia en serie que limite la cantidad de corriente inicial que consume el circuito.


----------



## boximil1 (Mar 10, 2009)

nunca escuhce eso de una fuente eduardo.
es caracteristica de las switching ?


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 10, 2009)

torres podrias decir la marca o modelo de plc y de la fuente?  y otra cosa la alimentacion del plc es de  24 voltios DC. o 220VAC y la fuente de 24 vdc es para reforzar la que trae de serie para alimentar encoder ,inductivos,etc


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 10, 2009)

torres007 dijo:
			
		

> y que puedo hacer ante esto? Es la primera vez que se me presenta este problema...


Primero verificar que la fuente tenga esa caracteristica y que se este pudriendo todo por la carga de los electroliticos.

Si es asi, y no tiene ajuste del punto de repliegue (muy probable), te va a convenir usar un vulgar transformador+puente_de_diodos . Porque si los electroliticos del PLC son grandes entonces es porque esta pensado para que le enchufen una fuente pedorra que de entre 24 y 30Vdcc.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 10, 2009)

boximil1 dijo:
			
		

> nunca escuhce eso de una fuente eduardo.
> es caracteristica de las switching ?


No, es un modo de proteccion aplicable a cualquier tipo de fuente. La implementacion es sencilla, si buscas aplicaciones del LM723 vas a encontrar ejemplos.

Cuando se produce una sobrecorriente o un cortocircuito, una forma de proteccion es que se mantenga la corriente limitada en valores cercanos a la maxima (o constante en la maxima). Pero tiene el inconveniente (sobre todo en un corto) que la fuente se recalienta y despues de un tiempo si no corta por temperatura puede quemarse.
En cambio con foldback, lo que hace es bajar inmediatamente la corriente (pero no se apaga) --> ni bien desaparece el corto la tension sube automaticamente y todo normal.


----------



## torres007 (Mar 10, 2009)

Daniel.more dijo:
			
		

> torres podrias decir la marca o modelo de plc y de la fuente?  y otra cosa la alimentacion del plc es de  24 voltios DC. o 220VAC y la fuente de 24 vdc es para reforzar la que trae de serie para alimentar encoder ,inductivos,etc



el PLC es un SLC500 y la fuente es la siguiente http://www.electrog.es/articulo_det...ia=&marca=&subfamilia=&novedades=0&showhide=1 pero de 6,3A


----------



## torres007 (Mar 10, 2009)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> torres007 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La fuente tiene control del punto de ajuste, tiene un potenciometro nombrado como ADJ que te permite ajustar la tension de la salida pero solo entre +-4V sobre los 24VDC que tiene de salida la fuente.  He conectado el automata y he ido moviendo el potenciometro pero sigue haciendo lo mismo. Es curioso porque he estado probando moviendo el potenciometro de ajuste y la tension que obtengo siempre hace lo mismo sube hasta 13 voltios y baja hasta 9 le de el voltaje que le de (entre 20 y 28V). Tampoco parece que sea un corto porque tengo tensión a la salida.

Por otro lado en las especificaciones del PLC viene como tension de referencia el rango 19,2 y 28,8VDC.

Lo unico que veo es que la corriente es muy baja, practicamente 0 como dije antes (unos 30 mA).


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 10, 2009)

Ese es un ajuste de tension, no del repliegue.

Ponele una resistencia en serie (como te dijo Karapalida) de ~ 2.2 a 4.7 ohm (o un foco de auto con + o - esa resistencia en frio)  para ver si arranca y despues la puenteas.  Esto es a modo de verificar el problema, no para dejarlo asi.


----------



## jamc (Sep 15, 2014)

Buenas a todos!! Llevo varios días liado con un error que me ocurre en mi PLC y ya estoy llegando al punto de volverme loco !! Me ocurre lo siguiente: al conectar la fuente de alimentación fp0-ps2 de Panasonic a la CPU fp0-c14crs no hay ningún problema. Sin embargo, al conectar la fuente de alimentación al módulo de E/S analógicas fp0-a21-a, la tensión de la fuente decae y oscila entre 0 a 2 V y el LED de la fuente de alimentación se enciende y apaga constantemente. Repito que solo ocurre al conectar la fuente al módulo de E/S analógicas.

¿Podrías ayudarme sobre cual puede ser el posible error? ¿Se deberá a que la PCB del módulo de E/S analógicos está defectuosa? ¿ Puede deberse a interferencias?

Muchas gracias por toda ayuda posible. Un saludo.


----------



## ecotronico (Sep 15, 2014)

hola jamc:

muchas veces causa confusión el "común" de las entradas y salidas analógicas y digitales: está configurado a tierra o a fuente?
te recomiendo desconecta y vuelve a conectar todo, con calma, paso por paso, pensando para qué es cada cable.

sino está todo correcto, podría ser que tu módulo E/S esté defectuoso.


----------



## jamc (Sep 15, 2014)

Buenas metalmetropolis:

Resulta que dicho error ocurre incluso sin ninguna entrada/salida analógica conectada a dicho módulo. Sólo la alimentación de la fuente de 24 VDC.

Gracias por mostrar interés.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2014)

Conecta la fuente *"Solo"* al módulo E/S *sin el PLC* y verifica que pasa


----------



## jamc (Sep 15, 2014)

Buenas fogonazo,                     

Eso mismo probe también y ocurria exactamente lo mismo que cuando estaba conectada la cpu, la tensión de la fuente se venia abajo y oscilaba en un rango de 2-4 VDC. Lo probe para descartar que fuese un fallo en la tensión de salida VDC de la fuente de alimentación.

Gracias por responder.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2014)

La falla está en la fuente o en el módulo E/S
Consigue otro módulo E/S y prueba o consigue otra fuente y prueba.

Si esto no es factible somete a la fuente a una prueba de con "Carga" con alguna/s dummy load y verifica si entrega la corriente que debería.


----------



## Nepper (Sep 15, 2014)

Según mi escasa experiencia industrial, eso se llama "corto"... en un módulo analógico es raro, pero recomiendo que te leas bien el manual del módulo y fijate si realmente se debe conectar los 24V sin nada mas (y asegurate que sean ESOS los bornes).
Una vez me pasó tambien que hasta leyendo el manual no me andaba, resulta que una conexión que indicaba el manual, por temas de impresión salió mal y ese "corto" entre dos bornes no tenía que ir. Claro, lo sacamos al 2do día por lógica, ya que no tenía sentido...
Si no, vamos por la opción de Fogonazo.


----------

